

Elon Musk: Why all the hate? - shaunrussell

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;abcnews.go.com&#x2F;Technology&#x2F;elon-musk-clear-things&#x2F;story?id=30978448<p>The comment threads on articles like this are unbelievable. Every time I read a news article about anything &quot;green&quot; related (electric cars, thorium power, solar energy, progressive policies, etc) I see that the comments are dominated by hate, fear, and ignorance.<p>Is this real? or are they paid trolls? Is this a channel for opposing interests trying to (attempt to) sway public opinion?<p>Has anyone conducted a study on this?
======
Red_Tarsius
The Internet mob has only one rule: _" Guilty until proven innocent"_.

I suspect that the turmoil has been caused by the upcoming book
[http://www.amazon.com/Elon-Musk-SpaceX-Fantastic-
Future/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Elon-Musk-SpaceX-Fantastic-
Future/dp/0062301233/ref=zg_bs_684245011_1) and its dubious marketing
strategy: [http://uk.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-email-tesla-
employee...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-email-tesla-
employee-2015-5?r=US)

As you can see from a recent thread, It's easy to fall into the clichè of
drama and hubris
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9526362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9526362)
Some users even imply he may be a _sociopath_.

We are not quite able to cope with the success of other people. We MUST find
some kind of weakness, or tradeoff: this is why media love troubled geniuses.
" _Sure, Einstein was a great physicist, but did you know that [insert
meaningless gossip]_ ". It gives us the illusion of being morally superior,
because of the false dichotomy between love/affection/community and
money/mastery/fame.

------
higherpurpose
I wonder if most of those people are also iPhone users - because guess what,
their idol Steve Jobs was treating people like that on a daily basis, in order
to have them make the iPhones these people have today.

Musk, like all hard-core leaders _demand_ extreme performance out of an
employee, because it's the only way to have extremely high quality products
and without delays. Whether it's because your wife is having a baby, or you
forgot to put the alarm in the morning or got stuck in traffic, those are
ultimately just "excuses" to him.

